# Chauvet 1700 Hurricane (too hot?)



## joker

I have a Chauvet 1700 Hurricane and I'm running Froggy's Freezin Fog Juice through it. I don't remember where I saw it, but saw a video with a Froggy's rep talking about how the Froggy's shouldn't emit any odor and if it was the Fogger's heater may can be adjusted. The Chauvet was one of the brands he mentioned being able to adjust. Any ideas how I would go about that? Using the fogger inside this year and would be nice to get rid of some of the fog smell.


----------



## Otaku

Glycol fog almost always has some kind of odor - some have even described it as a "sweet" smell. If you think your fogger may be running too hot and stinkin' up the joint, you can adjust the thermostat that controls when the "Ready" light comes on. A member here was having trouble getting his 1700 to start, although it was hot. Adjusting the thermostat fixed the problem. Here's the thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17770&highlight=chauvet


----------



## charlie

I've never done it - but if you do, definitely mark where it was previously set.


----------



## Otaku

charlie said:


> I've never done it - but if you do, definitely mark where it was previously set.


Good advice. Otherwise you could spend a long weary time finding your way back.


----------



## joker

Found some useful info in this thread

This pic:









Was a tremendous help finding the thermostat (circled in yellow).

By turning the adjustment clockwise I was able to turn down the heat and stop the smell from my fogger. It took several attemps, but finally got it. I started by marking the original position with a sharpee marker on the adjustment and scratching a mark on the the bracket.

I turned a clockwise 1/4 turn still burning smell
Another clockwise 1/4 turn and no fog
1/8 of turn counter clockwise got burning smell again
A small adjustment clockwise has removed almost all of the smell.

Another adjustment or two should have it.

Thanks to Dr Frankenscream for the thread and pics I wouldn't have resolved the problem otherwise.


----------



## joker

Not sure what happened from the time I adjusted the thermostat to the time I carried my fogger to the haunt, but now it won't fog. As soon as I turn it on the Ready light comes on, but all I get is squirting fog juice (liquid). It won't heat up. All the wire connections seem to be fine and still intact. There is a small bare silver wire that goes into a box near the (exit) end of the fogger, but it appears to be ok as well. 

Any ideas? Tomorrow night is opening night. I have a couple small foggers I can use in a pinch but would really like to fog up the cemetery.


----------



## Otaku

When you say it doesn't heat up, do you mean it isn't even getting warm? In any case, it sounds like the thermostat is adjusted to show "Ready" at a temp that is too low to vaporize the fluid. I'd try re-adjusting the the thermostat again.


----------



## joker

Otaku said:


> When you say it doesn't heat up, do you mean it isn't even getting warm? In any case, it sounds like the thermostat is adjusted to show "Ready" at a temp that is too low to vaporize the fluid. I'd try re-adjusting the the thermostat again.


Yes it doesn't even get warm. I thought that maybe I wasn't letting the heater cool off enough when making adjustments earlier. So I made a couple of adjustments and even moved it back to the original setting, still no go.

As soon as the fogger is turned on the ready light comes on and no heat is generated. The thermostat thinks its at temp so apparently the heater isn't coming on. Wondering if I might have damaged the thermostat in making adjustments. I don't see how as I was only turning the adjustment knob. I did unscrew and re-screw it into the bracket after each adjustment. It was working at home and wouldn't at the haunt. Was thinking maybe something came loose, but don't see anything.

Do you know where the then silver wire goes? It goes from the thermostat into the black box, but not sure what the black box is or if you can even get to where you can see the other end of it.


----------



## Otaku

I believe the silver wire is the thermocouple (TC) wire. There's a post in the thread started by Dr. F about rust failures (posted by Clyde), but it doesn't sound like you have a broken TC wire. I still think the problem is in the thermostat adjustment, being as that's the device that sends the power to the "Ready" light.


----------



## joker

Hmmmmm....

I'll try adjusting it some more....just seems that if I put it back to its original location it at least be back to being to hot. Maybe I damaged the thermostat some how?

BTW - Otaku I really appreciate your input.


----------



## Otaku

No problem. Let me know what happens with the re-adjustment; I'm really curious about this.


----------



## joker

Otaku said:


> No problem. Let me know what happens with the re-adjustment; I'm really curious about this.


Well I think I've screwed up the thermostat. Apparently if you turn the adjustment screw to far clock wise it will come out. I must have been just on the edge of coming loose when I made the final adjustment or the trip to town vibrated it loose.

I can't seem to get the thermostat to work from all the way out to screwed all the way back in.

May have to call chauvet and get another T-stat sent to me.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Joker,

I'm running into the same problems. At first, my 1700 was overheating but the ready light wouldn't come on. I played with the thermostat adjustment after it heated up and got it to work finally. I thought my problems were solved.

This past weekend, I wanted to test out my fog chiller with some Froggy's Freezin' Juice. Unfortunately, when I turned on my 1700, the ready light came on right away and it wouldn't heat up.

I think I'll try turning the thermostat back up again to see if I can find the "sweet spot" so it heats up but also turns on the READY light.

Let me know how your experiments go. I'll let you know if I make any progress.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## joker

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Joker,
> 
> I'm running into the same problems. At first, my 1700 was overheating but the ready light wouldn't come on. I played with the thermostat adjustment after it heated up and got it to work finally. I thought my problems were solved.
> 
> This past weekend, I wanted to test out my fog chiller with some Froggy's Freezin' Juice. Unfortunately, when I turned on my 1700, the ready light came on right away and it wouldn't heat up.
> 
> I think I'll try turning the thermostat back up again to see if I can find the "sweet spot" so it heats up but also turns on the READY light.
> 
> Let me know how your experiments go. I'll let you know if I make any progress.
> 
> Dr. Frankenscream


Opening night is tonight so I won't get to work with it again till tomorrow (have to work today). Be careful with that adjustment screw to far out and it may come lose like mine.

I marked mine before adjusting and even after putting it back where it was it still won't heat. I'm going to call chauvet today and see what they say and if I can get a t-stat shipped out. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Otaku

Can you guys post the part number/maufacturer of the thermostat? Very interesting that you would both get the same failure mode after making this adjustment.


----------



## joker

I was going to write it down this morning but was running late. I can get it late tonight or in the morning. 

I grabbed another fogger to use for tonight...hopefully it will work.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Otaku said:


> Can you guys post the part number/maufacturer of the thermostat? Very interesting that you would both get the same failure mode after making this adjustment.


Here's what is marked on the thermostat...

TY316-274B
WK0707033
0 - 1 \ 16A 250V
Linkco Ltd.
[email protected]


----------



## Otaku

I looked up the numbers, and the only thing thing that popped was the threads here. Linkco Ltd, in HK, doesn't list the part number.


----------



## joker

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Here's what is marked on the thermostat...
> 
> TY316-274B
> WK0707033
> 0 - 1 \ 16A 250V
> Linkco Ltd.
> [email protected]


My second row of numbers are WK0605134


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

joker said:


> My second row of numbers are WK0605134


That's probably a manufacturer's date code or a lot number. I think the first number is the part number.


----------



## mbp2323

*same problem*

I had Chauvet send me a new thermostat because the TC wire had rusted out. I replaced it, turned on the machine and it heated up, but would not fog. I played with the adjustment and then turned it off, A couple days later I went to turn on the machine and the ready light came on immediately and the machine wouldn't warm up. Please reply if you find anything. Very frustrating!


----------



## joker

I've put the fogger on the back burner for now. My next 3 weekends will be at the haunt and then I'll have some time to look into further.

I'll definitely update this thread with my findings.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

I played around with my 1700 for about an hour today and couldn't get it to work. The red light comes on immediately but it doesn't heat up. It just shoots out straight fluid.

I'm ready to chuck it in the dumpster and find a better quality unit.


----------



## joker

Still no luck with this fogger. Anybody else get there's back in working order?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

joker said:


> Still no luck with this fogger. Anybody else get there's back in working order?


Still no luck with mine.


----------



## joker

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Still no luck with mine.


Anyone with an update and hopefully success with Chauvet 1700. Was unable to use it last year.

5 year old Spirit store 700 watt fogger still fogging with old fluid


----------

